# many "succeeds port"



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2012)

I routinely upgrade all the ports on my 8.2-RELEASE-p6 machine once or twice a week. Today, I started another upgrade run, and after running csup on my ports tree, the command *pkg_version -v* didn't show me any outdated ports, but instead, all of a sudden, a lot of "ahead-of-up-to-date" ports appeared:

`# pkg_version -v | grep succeeds`

```
bash-4.2.24                         >   succeeds port (port has 4.2.20)
ca_root_nss-3.13.4                  >   succeeds port (port has 3.13.3)
cython-0.16                         >   succeeds port (port has 0.15.1)
dri2proto-2.6                       >   succeeds port (port has 2.3)
fontconfig-2.8.0_2,1                >   succeeds port (port has 2.8.0_1,1)
freetype2-2.4.9_1                   >   succeeds port (port has 2.4.7)
glproto-1.4.15                      >   succeeds port (port has 1.4.12)
help2man-1.40.9                     >   succeeds port (port has 1.40.7)
libGL-7.6.1                         >   succeeds port (port has 7.4.4)
libXaw-1.0.9,2                      >   succeeds port (port has 1.0.8,2)
libXt-1.1.1,1                       >   succeeds port (port has 1.0.9,1)
libdrm-2.4.17_1                     >   succeeds port (port has 2.4.12_1)
libiconv-1.14                       >   succeeds port (port has 1.13.1_2)
mysql-client-5.5.23                 >   succeeds port (port has 5.5.22)
openldap-client-2.4.31              >   succeeds port (port has 2.4.26)
openldap-server-2.4.31              >   succeeds port (port has 2.4.26_2)
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.48                  >   succeeds port (port has 1.45)
png-1.4.11                          >   succeeds port (port has 1.4.8_1)
py27-asn1-modules-0.0.3             >   succeeds port (port has 0.0.2)
py27-lxml-2.3.4                     >   succeeds port (port has 2.3.3)
py27-mako-0.7.0                     >   succeeds port (port has 0.6.2)
py27-psycopg2-2.4.5                 >   succeeds port (port has 2.4.4)
python27-2.7.3                      >   succeeds port (port has 2.7.2_4)
samba36-3.6.4_1                     >   succeeds port (port has 3.6.3)
sqlite3-3.7.11                      >   succeeds port (port has 3.7.10)
subversion-1.7.4_1                  >   succeeds port (port has 1.7.3)
tiff-4.0.1_1                        >   succeeds port (port has 4.0.0_3)
```

I remember that many of these ports were upgraded Wednesday last week.

I updated the index file already, but neither of the following did help:
1. try: `# cd /usr/ports root; make fetchindex`
2. try: `# portsdb -Fu`

I would be grateful for any ideas on what happened, and on how to resolve the issue.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2012)

Change to a different CVS mirror and re-csup.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2012)

Switched to the fastest-cvsup mirror in the US and that did the trick.

Thank you Warren!

Obviously, whether being out-of-date, up-to-date, or ahead-of-date, depends on the time AND the location, and so this is only just another prove of the general validity of the Relativity Theory, isn't it 

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2012)

Mirrors do sometimes get stuck.  If you can track down whoever is running the problem mirror, they generally appreciate a friendly note about it.


----------

